# Case Model 600



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Below I talked about the Case 500 Diesel being Case's first diesel. The 500 was replaced by the model 600 in 1957. The 600 was a distinctly the same as the 500 with the exception of 2 added gears in the transmision and the 600 carried the new two-tone Desert Sunset/Flamebeau red paint Another addition was the 600 carried a round plastic badge featuring Old Abe in place of the Case script on the 500.

The 600's diesel power unit remained unchanged , although engine rpm's were increased to boost hp output. Responding to to the increase of demand for LP-gas tractors Case also offered the model 610LP gas. The 610 used the same six cylinder block as did the 600 Diesel.

The 600 was short lived, it was also replaced in 1957 with the 900 which is another story. The 600 production included the 600 with 1515 units, the 610 LP-gas with 360 units produced, and then the very rare 620 Industrail diesels with only 90 units built. Would enjoy hearing from any of you Case 600 owners.
Caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Below I talked about the Case 500 Diesel being Case's first diesel. The 500 was replaced by the model 600 in 1957. The 600 was a distinctly the same as the 500 with the exception of 2 added gears in the transmision and the 600 carried the new two-tone Desert Sunset/Flamebeau red paint Another addition was the 600 carried a round plastic badge featuring Old Abe in place of the Case script on the 500.
> 
> The 600's diesel power unit remained unchanged , although engine rpm's were increased to boost hp output. Responding to to the increase of demand for LP-gas tractors Case also offered the model 610LP gas. The 610 used the same six cylinder block as did the 600 Diesel.
> ...


another picture


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Case Model 600*



> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another picture *


another


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK Caseman, I HAVE to ask. How many of those tractors you have run? Do you use them all? I am guessing that Case does not, becouse it seems to be missing parts.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OK Caseman, I HAVE to ask. How many of those tractors you have run? Do you use them all? I am guessing that Case does not, becouse it seems to be missing parts. *


Ingersoll444,
Now I got to stop and think on this one. Little over half my tractors run. I am hoping to make 2 tractors out of 3. I am hoping to use the parts off one of the 500's to get the 600 running. I hope to build a garage this summer I have a place to work on them. 

I haven't used any of them to speak of for a year. I used to pull with some of them but was to busy last year I didn't get to pull much or had time to work on them.
caseman-d


----------



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

*Case 500*

Looked at a case 500 was wondering what it is worth. It has been sitting out side for a number of years all the paint is faded the battery door is gone it is stuck in gear one rim is rusted thru the tires will all need to be replaced it has not been started in two years but put gas in it and after turing over afew times it started right up no smoke no knocks.

It is a gas tractor where there gas 500?Found no decals on it the man that owns it said it was a 500.

It is a wide front with a eagle hitch.

Thanks for any help DuWayne


----------



## waflorey (Sep 10, 2011)

Ive heard that a Case 600 was very simular to a 500 and a 900, was there cyclinder heads interchangable? or any other parts? Thanks 
Wesley
Beecher City, IL


----------



## waflorey (Sep 10, 2011)

About the 500 DuWayne, I think if its in any shape at all 2500 to 3000 is good but cheaper is always better
Wesley


----------



## kclsickler01 (Dec 14, 2011)

i gotta case 700 and my cousin has a case 900 were lookin to get more power out of them for pulling he has been told 1030 injecrors will mount on the 900 therefore puts more fuel to the motor he is looking to put a turbo on it but the manifold will not allow it is there a manifold you can buy or a manifold off another model that will amount on either 700 or 900 to allow you to do so parts for these tractors are hard to come by especialy performance


----------



## blaster (Jul 27, 2014)

*case 600*



kclsickler01 said:


> i gotta case 700 and my cousin has a case 900 were lookin to get more power out of them for pulling he has been told 1030 injecrors will mount on the 900 therefore puts more fuel to the motor he is looking to put a turbo on it but the manifold will not allow it is there a manifold you can buy or a manifold off another model that will amount on either 700 or 900 to allow you to do so parts for these tractors are hard to come by especialy performance


hi I am looking for a pulley for my case 600 will one for a 500 fit or does it have to be for 600 and 900 models many thanks steve


----------

